# Chute Extensions



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

I searched chute extension kits and got a 2011 thread on impeller kits. So, I started this thread to ask if anybody makes a chute extension assuming longer is better?

No need to post about lubricants or Teflon lining. That is not the question. 

Bill


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Prof100 said:


> I searched chute extension kits and got a 2011 thread on impeller kits. So, I started this thread to ask if anybody makes a chute extension assuming longer is better?
> 
> No need to post about lubricants or Teflon lining. That is not the question.
> 
> Bill


I did a search too Prof and found this thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/26545-bought-new-husqvarna-300-series.html

It sounds like Husqvarna makes an add on extension and there's a picture too. Doesn't look like it would be too hard to make. It sounds like the theory behind it is to get more of the fine powder away from the operator.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

That extender looks like it would compact the stream making it go further.

I'd love to change my stubby chute for something long and lean, and add that extender to get snow further. I'm always blowing upwind so further away means less coming back at me.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Perhaps something like these Coveted Tall ones?
http://s14.postimg.org/4ey1osnbl/004.jpg


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Prof100 said:


> I searched chute extension kits and got a 2011 thread on impeller kits. So, I started this thread to ask if anybody makes a chute extension assuming longer is better?
> 
> No need to post about lubricants or Teflon lining. That is not the question.
> 
> Bill


Here is my chute lining.....works great. I took a plastic pail, cut it to fit the chute, used 1/2" counter sunk screw with teflon lock nuts.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> I did a search too Prof and found this thread:
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...on/26545-bought-new-husqvarna-300-series.html
> 
> It sounds like Husqvarna makes an add on extension and there's a picture too. Doesn't look like it would be too hard to make. It sounds like the theory behind it is to get more of the fine powder away from the operator.



That's a nice extension. thank you I may try that


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd focus first on compacting the chute from the base up to maintain pressure and force velocity.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I ended up installing the chute extension on my Husqvarna. With the holes already in place in the deflector it was so easy. I ordered just the extension itself and figured I could fabricate the metal support bars. On the factory installed versions I've seen online it looks like they used rivets to mount. I used stainless hardware that I purchased locally. Since I never used the machine without the extension I don't have a before and after story to tell. However I never had an issue, even in strong winds with blowing snow, where I could not put the snow where I wanted to.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Zavie said:


> I ended up installing the chute extension on my Husqvarna. With the holes already in place in the deflector it was so easy. I ordered just the extension itself and figured I could fabricate the metal support bars. On the factory installed versions I've seen online it looks like they used rivets to mount. I used stainless hardware that I purchased locally. Since I never used the machine without the extension I don't have a before and after story to tell. However I never had an issue, even in strong winds with blowing snow, where I could not put the snow where I wanted to.


That looks pretty good. It looks like it is a piece of some black plastic roll that's about .10" thick or less. I used similar plastic material on my race car. It could be cut and formed with a heat gun make an extension. The material is 24 inches wide. I could even make it quick detachable with Dzus fasteners.  Or, just simply screw it in place and be done with it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You are right on with the thickness. As far as the material it is flexible yet when mounted it is stiff enough to maintain it's shape. Not sure what the material is. It seems like rubber, but does not smell like rubber. Might be a silicone based material. One thing, this does add some weight to the deflector so at first the deflector with extension made the assembly a bit bouncy over bumps. On my machine I adjusted the tension adjusting nut on the deflector spring and all was normal again.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Zavie said:


> You are right on with the thickness. As far as the material it is flexible yet when mounted it is stiff enough to maintain it's shape. Not sure what the material is. It seems like rubber, but does not smell like rubber. Might be a silicone based material. One thing, this does add some weight to the deflector so at first the deflector with extension made the assembly a bit bouncy over bumps. On my machine I adjusted the tension adjusting nut on the deflector spring and all was normal again.


 The heat gun would be used to make the radius more of a permanent set. Bouncy is not a concern for me. I just want to give the snow leaving the blower a better chance of blowing away from me and not back at me, even with a CAB. I will definitely add it to my 48" Woods mower Snowblower which will operate next year without the wrap around CAB since it collapsed from metal fatique.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Check out
JRHAWK9's mod


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

dbert said:


> Check out
> JRHAWK9's mod


 Thanks for posting the link to the modified chute he made. Good work!


----------

